# Alberta, the country.



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

For decades of my life there has been an undercurrent among Alberta's population for separation. It's like the tide: Depending on who is in Ottawa at the time, the swell comes & goes.

Living through PET's rape of Alberta in the 80's (NEP) made me a lifetime member of the "Albertan before Canada" club and, quite frankly, I have no memory of being a Canadian first. Perhaps as a wide-eyed youth. I honestly can't recall. 

I do, however, have memories of the wave of Western separation that washed over many conversations, spawning such dreams as the Western Canada Concept political party, among others.

The Reform Party's efforts to make the West more relevant, with their "The West Wants In" slogan, was the most successful of the grass roots movements. However, it fell far short of what Alberta truly needs.

As much of a prick as Cretien was, he didn't seem to pick the separation scab much. Harper made things a bit easier to take but failed to deal with what westerners in general & Alberta in particular would term critical.

Now we have Jr., the airhead. A twice dropped out grad student, a snowboard instructor, a substitute dama teacher (I'd still like to find out what happened there...), a trust fund baby born with a silver spoon in his mouth who has never worked a day in his life.

The swell of separation is higher than I ever recall, largely due to The Dope's complete distain for Alberta (he learned well from his father) and at least partly because of Red Rachel. It's no longer just a few people talking loudly. It's many men & women quietly voicing their concern for the arrogance of the Laurentian Elite.

I ran across this post today & there are a string of comments, including quotes from articles, that just struck a note today.

I'm tired of the central Canadian a$$holes pulling the puppet strings. I'm tired of our $12 billion transfer payments going to a province that refuses to develop its own resources & is content to receive gov't welfare. I'm tired of being told we can't build pipelines to move our petroleum product to world markets. I'm tired of leftist, Progressive group-think. I'm tired of having French on my cereal box. I'm tired of dysfunctional Kaybeck businesses receiving gov't welfare. I'm tired of being Canada's milch cow.

It's long overdue, my Alberta friends. It's time to grab the bull by the horns & get the hell out.

It's time to secede.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

You know I can see your angst here, but let me outline the case as I did for a Quebecer friend of mine...
1. No currency...you can’t use Canadian dollars
2. No shipping access for your products...although if you joined with B.C. you would have a stronger case
3. No Trade agreements...NAFTA, USMCA, TPP, or EU...you would be hit with the General Tarrif of 35% or so
4. No Post Office
5. Limited health care,
6 Limited to no Canada Pension
7. Limited Fire Department, Police, Schooling
8. No passports...you have to create your own and sign visa and access agreements
9. Fractured civil government
10. No external financing for infrastructure.
11. No oil subsidies....you still get them
12 No to limited provincial trade agreements 
13. No border patrols , customs and excise etc...
14. Landlocked.

Now as I say if you, B.C. and say SK got together maybe.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Some quotes from the comments noted above:



> *Why stay?* This is a serious question, and it deserves a serious answer — not vacuous platitudes and emotional rhetoric, but sober, solid, rational analysis addressing the economic, moral, cultural, and political advantages of staying. I do not believe a case for staying can be made. And whatever temporary dislocations would attend separation are negligible compared to what we risk by doing nothing, allowing ourselves to drift further into the morass of contemporary Canada.





> *We should undertake a move toward independence with a whole-hearted intention of achieving it, not as simply a tactic whereby to get (temporarily) a “better deal” from Ottawa (i.e., get some of our money back, provided as a sop to assuage “western alienation”).* What Albertans have to understand is that the present Canadian reality is profoundly prejudicial to the interests of our children and grandchildren — economically, culturally, morally, politically — and that there is no realistic prospect of it ever getting better in their lifetime. Quite the contrary: there is every likelihood that it will only get worse, as Canada goes the degenerating way of Old Europe: stagnant, corrupt, spiritless, impotent.





> Better still, use the $12 billion to reduce the taxes on Alberta’s citizens and businesses by that amount; let people spend their earnings as they please, and transform Alberta, already the most vibrant part of Canada, into the most attractive economic environment in all of North America. True, the population would double within 10 years, but Alberta is a big place, of almost unlimited potential. However, to realize that potential, we have to do one small thing: *Declare our independence — withdraw from the Canadian federation, become an independent commonwealth with our own sovereign government, directly answerable to no one but the people of Alberta.*





> An independent Alberta would be every bit as politically and economically viable as Norway, Finland, Denmark, New Zealand and several other advanced countries of comparable population (but of far less natural resources).





> Alberta could have had a Heritage fund of close to 1 Trillion dollars now but all the money is taxed away through various scams like Equalization and handed to Quebec and points east to buy votes for the ruling class in Ottawa.





> Alberta needs to separate. Countless eastern PMs have savaged Alberta and denied its citizens for far too long now. It’s up to Alberta to make the move for a sovereign and distinct nation serving its own interests and prosperity... *Alberta dies a little more daily under Trudeau.*





> *It’s ironic that Alberta woild have better leverage with Ottawa by being outside of Canada. Without being hobbled by federal equalization, taxes, regulations and court rulings the ball and chain of asymmetrical confederation would be removed. Not just from energy but also agriculture.*
> 
> No more egg and dairy marketing boards. No more made in Ottawa regulatory barriers. The opportunity to negotiate its own trade deals. Significantly lower energy prices, lower income/corporate taxes and a shorter, more transparent permitting process would spur investment and higher per capita income. Alberta’s was already the highest in Canada and one of the highest in the world at over $59,000, which was between Norway and Switzerland in 2016. The Canadian average was quite a few pegs down at about $42,000 (conference board of Canada). Alberta is also the highest per capita contributor to the federal treasury in Ottawa and gets the least per capita transfers from Ottawa. All that money currently going to Ottawa would stay in Alberta.
> 
> More money, more freedom, less abusive bull**** — what’s the incentive to stay in Canada? Learn from the errors of Brexit though. Make a cleaner , quicker break.





> Letting Alberta walk away would remove whatever ability Ottawa still had to pay its debts. The Canadian dollar would go to zero, wiping out the mortgage debt of all Ca[n]adians.


All emphasis mine.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL, you can post all the rants you want, and I do see your point here, until you answer question number 1, which my Quebec friend couldn’t answer either, you are going nowhere.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

*1. No currency...you can’t use Canadian dollars.*
Yes, you can use Canadian dollars or American dollars if you choose. However, you will have minimal effect on monetary policy until you develop your own currency. The EU countries have minimal control over monetary policy, but use the Euro.

*2. No shipping access for your products...although if you joined with B.C. you would have a stronger case.*
They don't have access now. Separation won't make it worse and would probably make it better regarding US access. However, they would still use roads, rail and all other forms of transportation.
*
3. No Trade agreements...NAFTA, USMCA, TPP, or EU...you would be hit with the General Tarrif of 35% or so.*
So negotiate a trade agreement. 

*4. No Post Office*.
Bonus! Post offices are a dying business, but you would still be able to deliver mail within your province. How is that impossible?

*5. Limited health care,*
Why? Equalization money now stays in Alberta. Better health care.
*
6 Limited to no Canada Pension.*
The Pensions belong to individuals, not the province. Set up your own system.

*7. Limited Fire Department, Police, Schooling.*
What are you smoking RPS? These are local matters.

*8. No passports...you have to create your own and sign visa and access agreements.*
OK.

*9. Fractured civil government.*
Why?

*10. No external financing for infrastructure.*
No financing of external infrastructure by Alberta. It's a wash.

*11. No oil subsidies....you still get them.*
I'll bite. How much do they total?
*
12 No to limited provincial trade agreements *
Canada still doesn't allow free trade across its own provincial borders.

*13. No border patrols , customs and excise etc...*
Create them.

*14. Landlocked.*
Because BC shippers would refuse to ship Alberta goods? Why?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> You know I can see your angst here, but let me outline the case as I did for a Quebecer friend of mine...
> 1. No currency...you can’t use Canadian dollars
> 2. No shipping access for your products...although if you joined with B.C. you would have a stronger case
> 3. No Trade agreements...NAFTA, USMCA, TPP, or EU...you would be hit with the General Tarrif of 35% or so
> ...


I've prepared a few lists of my own for Kaybeck separatists.

As to yours:
1: Who cares? Don't want a seat on the BoC like PQ does, either. In a matter of a few short years, the Canuck buck will be worthless because, without Alberta's revenues rolling into Ottawa, they won't be able to pay their bills.
2: Shipping access would be negotiated PDQ once the RoC found out that anything that crossed our borders (air & land) would be subject to massive taxations.
3: Who cares? We have enough resources to be able to negotiate terms of our own.
4: So what? A private owned/operated postal service would not only run more efficiently, but cheaper, as well.
5: Why? We're already paying for a large portion of our healthcare ourselves. Imagine how much health care $12 billion/year buys.
6: Who cares? It's practically worthless anyways. Again, we could design our own.
7: Why? Save money & raise efficiency by privatizing them.
8: No worries. I'd be burning mine over incense anyways.
9: As opposed to the fractured federal gov't? What could possibly get worse?
10: Oh, you mean like for _pipelines_? (/sarc)
11: Yeah, those massive <snort> oil subsidies on fewer & fewer barrels of oil that we're actually allowed to ship. Once again, if we're not sending $12 billion/yr to Ottawa, they can keep their f'ing oil subsidies.
12: Who cares? We'll negotiate our own international ones.
13: Like any independent country, we'd create our own.
14: We're landlocked now, FFS!

Further: 
1: Don't want the armed forces.
2: We'll pay out our share of the national debt in exchange for any/all pension monies contributed.
3: All First Immigrants who want to remain with the RoC are more than welcome to their land, with the acknowledgement that they will be surrounded by an international border.

That's a start.

Is it going to be easy? Not a chance. It's going to take good, ol' fashioned head down & ass up work. However, that's nothing that those of us who were born & raised here aren't used to already.

As far as BC & SK are concerned, I'm not interested in doing this for them. This is entirely selfish and for and on Alberta's terms alone. Period.

That said, if others want to join us, I'd be happy to sit down & talk with them.

Once again, no way in hell the lower mainland joins us voluntarily. Diametrically opposed. Frankly, I ain't interested in having them along for the ride anyways. They are part of the problem, not part of the solution. The last GD thing I want to do is invite to the party the same idjits who are already blocking access to tidewater.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Now, Rps, I hav a question for you, from my first quote:

Why stay?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Now, Rps, I hav a question for you, from my first quote:
> 
> Why stay?


It’s called security in numbers and economy of scale. That said, as I have mentioned before, the West should start it’s own national party and run against the Libs or Con. The Reform Party worked but forgot their mandate.......


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I see a huge obstacle being CPP and OAS. Far too many seniors would be out of house and home without these supplements to their retirement income. Quebec is in far better shape in this area having long since established their own version of CPP.

Another is the new nation would be easy pickins for the US of A and the lure of statehood. Having dealt with health care in that nation, that is a road I do not wish to travel. Also if you think Albertans feel cut off from Ottawa, that's nothing compared to what it would be like dealing with the District of Corruption.

I do agree that a solid independence movement is vital as without it the province will continue to be victimized by Ottawa.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't think Alberta's "numbers" are being given security. The rest of the population seems to be working actively against its interests.

I also don't see how "economy of scale" applies here.



Rps said:


> It’s called security in numbers and economy of scale. That said, as I have mentioned before, the West should start it’s own national party and run against the Libs or Con. The Reform Party worked but forgot their mandate.......


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> It’s called security in numbers and economy of scale.


Neither of those sound like concrete reasons to me. Feel free to elaborate. 



Rps said:


> That said, as I have mentioned before, the West should start it’s own national party and run against the Libs or Con. The Reform Party worked but forgot their mandate.......


Tried. Failed. Ain't worth wasting time/resources doing it again.

And it won't work because we simply do not have the nationwide support we need. If we did, we wouldn't need to be heading down this road now.

As to the Reform Party, it did _not_ work. If it had, again, we wouldn't be sitting here where we are today.

We have two options: Reach for the lube or reach for the pitchfork. 

Frankly, I'm tired of the lube...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL, the Reform didn’t fail.......they changed. The West, meaning B.C., Ab., Sk. And Mb have about 104 Federal seats. If a West Party got the the majority they would have considerable influence on the Canadian government...much like Quebec when it is in its separatist rants. The key is not to try and be a National Party, but be a Local Party running in a national election. Reforms mistake was trying to be a national party...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> FeXL, the Reform didn’t fail.......they changed.


They failed _because_ they changed. They abandoned their original mandate & forgot who & what put them there. Same with Alberta's Wildrose Party. Any way you measure that it's a complete & utter failure.

Period.



Rps said:


> The West, meaning B.C., Ab., Sk. And Mb have about 104 Federal seats. If a West Party got the the majority they would have considerable influence on the Canadian government...


In response to your observation about a potential 104 seats I was going to say you'd be lucky to get 60. Just checked Wiki, Reform got 52 seats in '93 and 60 in '97. And, in '97 they never took a seat east of Manitoba. That's a far cry from your 104...

That said, I don't care about the Canadian gov't. No matter what the shape, form, stripe, smell, colour, whatever, I've had it with the bastards. The only influence I want to leave with them is the dust settling on the road as Alberta leaves confederation.

I'm tired of negotiating for the f'ing table scraps while the central, eastern & coastal areas get fine wine & caviar, on my tax dollar, no less! I'm well past "negotiations" which, in western Canada, is politispeak for BOHICA. In addition, I'm sure as hell not interested in teaming up with the f'ing NDP to overthrow a minority gov't.

The only way you get what you want here in the west is with a majority and only if the leader of said party isn't some effete, wet noodle, milksop idiot.

And, _and_, even if I was interested in said negotiations, there's no way in hell you get all 104 seats voting the same way in the first place! Do you honestly believe that a voter from the east end of Burrard St. in Hongcouver has a scintilla of political common ground with Kevin the dirt rancher from Manyberries, AB? Or a Sherwood Park Prog with the Rama, SK cemetery caretaker? Or the curator from the fossil museum in Morden, MB with some stoner on Gabriola Island, BC?

HA!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A few more quotes & resources.



> Here’s some trivia : if Alberta and Saskatchewan separated and formed a new country, it would be bigger than the combined area of Germany, France and the UK. And bigger than Ontario. (Wiki)
> 
> *The GDP per capita of Alberta alone and a combined AL-Sask is higher than every OECD country except Luxembourg and Norway.*
> 
> A separate country would be big, wealthy and rich in natural resources (oil, natgas, uranuim, grain, oilseeds, livestock, potash, lumber, legumes, maybe even diamonds etc.) to export.


Bold mine.

The article in the following link addresses points made by a NatPo writer in an article written earlier this year on why Alberta shouldn't leave. I don't agree with everything he says but most of the article makes sense. 

The responder seems to couch his argument for secession in terms of joining the US. For the record, I ain't interested in becoming the 51st state.

Alberta Separation Is A Great Idea

This accusation/response I found most interesting & is a position I find myself agreeing with _almost_ entirely:



> _He suggests Alberta would have to pay $71 billion in order to pick up our share of the national debt!_
> 
> *Alberta has paid more into Canada than it has gotten back in federal expenditures to the tune of almost $221.4 billion between 2007 to 2015.* Canada can pay us the difference upon our exit and we can just forget about all the other money leading up to 2007. Fair?


Bold mine.

The _almost_ part comes in when the Feds start dickering about nickels & dimes & we start talking real loud-like about the differential prior to 2007...

The next link is to a pdf file containing a report/template by the above writer on how to create a nation of Western Canada (which includes BC, AB, SK, MB). Again, I don't agree with everything but I found it interesting brain food:

A Better Way


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and is Alberta, the country, prepared to deal with the environmental disaster that the oil & gas industry has and is leaving behind?

*The story of Alberta’s $100-billion well liability problem. How did we get here?*

Landowners once promised a fair share for hosting oil and gas infrastructure on their properties say Alberta’s liability management system is broken. They're worried the regulator has long been propping up the industry by exaggerating profits and underestimating the costs of cleanup — often leaving landowners with a tangled mess of wells, rusty pipes and contaminated soil.

* * *​
the government — and the Alberta Energy Regulator in particular — is not only struggling to deal with Alberta’s long-standing well issue, but that the organization is propping up a beleaguered industry without requiring the necessary assurances that wells will be cleaned up in the future.

Critics worry that not only are orphan wells already sitting neglected in farmers’ fields across the province, but that a whole new wave of inactive wells are poised to be thrust onto the Orphan Well Association — and that, increasingly, taxpayers may be forced to shoulder the bill.

It has been estimated that at the current rate of spending, it would take 177 years to clean up the province’s inactive, suspended, abandoned and orphan wells.
(The Narwhal)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Assuming we take "The Narwhal" at its word, how do you see this affecting any such decision to separate?



CubaMark said:


> ...and is Alberta, the country, prepared to deal with the environmental disaster that the oil & gas industry has and is leaving behind?
> 
> *The story of Alberta’s $100-billion well liability problem. How did we get here?*
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Why leaving Canada makes sense for Alberta, and U.S. would likely welcome a new state*



> 'Right now, every man, woman and child in Alberta pay $6,000 more into the national budget than they get back. Alberta is the only province that is a net contributor'.


https://nationalpost.com/news/polit...vnXtGHoD8o49J7Ejsk8PTX8iBRTyaFAZ43tnSw8w4pYOs


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Assuming we take "The Narwhal" at its word, how do you see this affecting any such decision to separate?


Precisely.

If the "problem" actually exists, then we'll have it either with or without the RoC. If the latter, then the $12 billion/yr we send to Ottawa en route to Kaybeck would pay that down in a matter of years.

The math is left as an exercise for the Progs...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> *Why leaving Canada makes sense for Alberta, and U.S. would likely welcome a new state*
> 
> 
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/news/polit...vnXtGHoD8o49J7Ejsk8PTX8iBRTyaFAZ43tnSw8w4pYOs


Having experience with both US Medicare and the Canadian system, I can assure you the US system is orders of magnitude worse than Canada's. Also I gave up my US citizenship for very solid reasons and you could not pay me enough to re-instate it. Nor do I ever again want to see a 1040 or any other IRS form, in this or any other life.

Alberta remains landlocked and therefore vulnerable should it strike out on its own. To me the threat of being part of the USA is the biggest argument against independence.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> How long has this been going on for now? 40 years?
> 
> _ As concern grows among workers and politicians over Alberta’s embattled energy sector, a massive rally got underway in the city of Grande Prairie, Alta., to support the resource industry and to call for pipelines to be built._​
> Sure. Things are bound to turn around any day now.


More:



> _“*We aren’t just a monumental cash cow for the government. We provide opportunities for families across the country*,” Bernard Hancock, known as Bernard the Roughneck, told the crowd at a park in Grande Prairie, Alta., on Sunday.
> 
> *“It puts chicken in the pot in New Glasgow, Nova Scotia. It puts a roast in the oven in Miramichi, New Brunswick. It puts tortiere on the fork in Granby, Quebec. And it puts tofu on the table in Toronto and Vancouver!”*_​


Bold mine.

From the 2nd link:

‘We are not at war with Alberta’: Quebec stands firm against pipeline



> There is a growing conflict developing between Alberta and Quebec. Last week, Premier François Legault sparked outrage when he called Alberta oil “dirty energy.”
> 
> Alberta Premier Rachel Notley has accused Quebec of hypocrisy for accepting equalization payments from oil revenue.


More:



> “Yes, I heard it created quite a storm in Alberta,” said Justice Minister Sonia LeBel. “We are not at war with Alberta. *We always have good relationships with Alberta (and) we intend to continue that way.*”


Bold mine.

Bull$h!t and up yours...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Legault is only repeating what Notley has already been saying. Too late for her to overturn the narrative now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And so it continues:

*Talks of Alberta separating from Canada grow*

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/talks-of-alberta-separating-from-canada-grow-1.4220518


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> And so it continues:
> 
> *Talks of Alberta separating from Canada grow*


I don't know who political scientist Duane Bratt is, but he don't have a clew. The pipeline issue is the straw that broke the camel's back. There are economic issues which stretch back decades.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> I don't know who political scientist Duane Bratt is, but he don't have a clew. The pipeline issue is the straw that broke the camel's back. There are economic issues which stretch back decades.


$20 billion goes a long way to smoothing over problems with being a small landlocked nation. If this conversation continues, more Albertans will get a better idea of the costs, and it will stun them.

It's in the neighbourhood of $5k per person. $15,000 per year for a family of three. That's net, after subtracting what the federal government spends in Alberta.

The case for Alberta being in the federation is weak and many politicians in Ottawa and other provinces don't seem to get that. Canada losing Alberta would be an idiotic "own goal" to be studied for the ages.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Galt Oil, Inc.



> _“There is no work here. And it’s not because there’s no oil here. It’s because you are systematically – the province and the federal government – destroying this industry.”_


From the comments:



> The enemies of Alberta, and our industries, are heavily populated with folks who have an intense disdain for anyone who does well on the basis of “dirty” work. “Coarse” industry should never be a wellspring of wealth. Oh, it’s perfectly acceptable to become wealthy by owning such enterprises, or shares in them. As long as one is educated and earns the bulk of one’s living by more noble means, such as education, or medicine, or law. But, it’s another thing entirely to actually become wealthy by dint of skill or the taking on risks associated with scratching at the earth. It’s not just the energy industry, either.
> They recoil at the idea of a welder building steel girders for a highway bridge earning as much as a lawyer or an accountant. They regularly look down their noses at the purchase/lease of a $700,000 combine as some kind of exercise in ego-stroking, or ranching as basically “watching cattle **** and eat grass”, never grasping that the guy running that combine has to put several million dollars worth of barley and canola through it just to break even, or that the rancher might be running two or three million dollars worth of cattle, upon which he makes a nice living, fraught as it is with risk.
> I once stood in line at the Subway, right behind two doctors. I happen to know that both are big Liberal supporters here in Red Deer. They were discussing the fact that a guy who owns five local car dealerships- he started out as a salesman at a GM store- was building a big hacienda out in a rural subdivision where the two doctors had new places. I heard a line that will long stick with me, largely because I know these two guys will be Liberals til they die.
> One asked the other “Who does this used car salesman think he is building a place out there with us?”
> ...


Also:



> My thoughts:
> 1. Vote out Nutley
> 2. Vote to renegotiate equalization.
> 3. Wean Alberta off RCMP. Set up Alberta pension plan instead of CPP. Disconnect ourselves from as many federal programs as possible. Set up dual income tax like Quebec.
> ...


And:



> “I am so angry that I now really see Alberta separating.”
> As a resident of B.C. I agree with you 100%.
> I hope the price of gas in BC goes to 5 bucks a liter.I buy ALMOST all my gas and diesel for our cars and truck in the US as well as much of my discretionary purchases from the US. A large portion of the goods purchased in Canada comes from China thru the port of Vancouver. Charge $8000 for every railcar that comes through Alberta from B.C. And DON’T stop until the first drop of oil flows through an expanded Trans Mountain pipeline. And tax every railcar going to Quebec UNTIL the Energy East pipeline starts carry Alberta oil to the east coast.
> The wine embargo was a good start and got the attention of B.C. Unfortunately Notly folded WAY to soon.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> If you’re still wondering…
> 
> _ … why oil-rich Alberta doesn’t have a massive sovereign wealth fund like Norway, consider this.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Truckers For Pipelines



> Calgary Herald;
> 
> _ Organizers of a truck convoy to Ottawa to pressure the federal government to fast-track pipeline construction say the effort is snowballing.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Nails it.

Comments very salient.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

_Very_ interesting article linked, including a bit of history about the breakup of the Northwest Territories into AB & SK I was unaware of.

I Want A New Country

The author lists 2 ideas:



> 1. Saskatchewan and Alberta indicate to the federal government the desire to immediately enter into negotiations to take over responsibility for the collection of all taxes, both provincial and federal. This is the same deal Quebec has long had and is the first step to taking both responsibility and accountability for our own affairs. This way we begin to more closely control the level of taxes that are submitted to the federal treasury from our two provinces.


He fills out the details further.

And:



> 2. Saskatchewan and Alberta form an expert council to immediately develop terms of reference to enter into joint discussions on a suitable path forward as equals. No options will go unexplored and will include but not be limited to;
> A. The merger of the two provinces as equals as was the original intent in the formation of Buffalo.
> B. Exploration of admission into the United States of America as the 51st State.
> C. The formation of a new sovereign nation, independent of either Canada or the USA.
> ...


A is interesting but doesn't go far enough.
B is a non-starter. What happens if somebody like Bill's Wife <shudder> gets elected? Out of the frying pan & into the fire.
C is by far the most preferred & only option.
D doesn't work because of BC. There is also an interesting comment by Chris Couture at the linked article that discusses further issues.
E is a non-starter, too.

Lengthy, but worthwhile comments at first link, especially one & two that could be used as a partial template.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Six hundred and eleven billion reasons why Alberta should tell the Laurentian Elite to shove it.

Canadians have taken Alberta for granted. That’s dangerous for us all



> Six-hundred and eleven billion dollars and counting. That is how much Albertans have paid to the rest of Canada in net federal fiscal transfers from 1961 to 2017 — that is, federal taxes paid by Albertans net of federal spending in Alberta (all numbers in 2017 dollars).
> 
> In a presentation last week in Calgary, Tim Hearn and Robert Mansell of the University of Calgary’s School of Public Policy also noted that in just the past eight years alone, since 2010, Albertans have paid $180 billion in net fiscal transfers, more than any other province.
> 
> Just think about that. In 57 years, Albertans have paid almost as much in transfers to the rest of the country as the total of our entire federal debt today. *It’s a transfer averaging $3,674 per Albertan every year. Over 57 years, it totals $209,418 per Albertan.*


Bold mine.

I want my cheque, fukcers... tptptptp


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope.

Alberta: Our 51st state?



> Alberta as our 51st state is not as far-fetched as it sounds at first blush. The idea was written about by Peter Zeihan in Accidental Superpower (2014) and recently broached by Holman Jenkins, Jr. in no less than the Wall Street Journal. Before diving into the politics and practicality of a Alberta leaving Canada, let's first review some background to see why such a traumatic event could even be considered.


While it's an interesting take, I ain't interested.

The author notes:



> Landlocked as it is, Alberta could not make it as an independent country.


I disagree. The potential of every vehicle (including passenger cars) & every piece of freight crossing our border (land & air) getting hit with users fees & tariffs puts us in a very strong bargaining position. And, we will still have access to US markets & their transportation system, just like we currently do.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Canadians in the west, more than those in the east, say Ottawa does not treat them fairly: poll



> Nearly three out of four Canadians living west of Ontario believe their province is not treated fairly by the federal government, according to a new poll from the not-for-profit Angus Reid Institute.
> 
> And Westerners who feel that way — that the rest of the country is not giving them any respect — say it’s been getting worse in recent years.


Going to the poll results, I see that Kaybeck has a 47%/53% agree/disagree response. I'm stunned to learn that 53% disagree with the question. WTF more do they want?

And, I find the observation that BC'ers identify more with Washington state than any other province. You can tell precisely where the polling was conducted: the lower mainland. I can assure you that people living in Fernie, Fort St. John & Williams Lake sure as hell don't...

Related:

A Western Canada party once worked to win a place in Ottawa. Today, voters might back another: poll



> Western Canadians are still dissatisfied with the federal government — perhaps more than the 1980s, according to a series of polls from the Vancouver-based Angus Reid Institute that looks at the West’s place in Confederation. Angus Reid last week reported that nearly three out of four Canadians who live west of Ontario don’t feel the feds treat their province fairly, and that the feeling has grown worse in recent years.
> 
> Now, another Angus Reid Institute poll has found that, were another prospective “Western Canada Party” to start up in the coming federal election, it would have a stronger chance at drawing votes in every western province save for Manitoba — although the margin wasn’t very wide in one place.


Related, too:

50% of Albertans see separation as a real possibility, Western Canada Party dominates poll



> Western Canadian sentiments in regards to national unity appear to have hit a new low since the election of Justin Trudeau.
> 
> According to a new poll by Angus Reid, the animosity has gotten to a point where a majority of Albertans support separation as a real possibility. Enough Western Canadians would also support a Western Canada Party, if ever formed and the poll indicated that such a party could gain a notable number of seats.
> 
> The institute found that when they averaged support for the idea across all western provinces (BC, AB, SK, MB), the Western Canada Party actually came out ahead, with 35%, followed only by the Conservatives who brought in 29%.


More:



> If allowed to fester, Ottawa could face separatism from not just one province, but up to four provinces which are mobilized largely against his leadership.
> 
> That number could even spike to potentially five if Quebec nationalists (many who current work within the provincial CAQ) see opportunity in the ensuing chaos.


Bring it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Posting a comment from SDA.



> All of Canada’s media is controlled by the state now. The RCMP answers directly to the PMO. He controls all the levers and buttons. All the Provincial Premiers are Servile running dogs, who lick his hand. The unelected Head of State is appointed by the PM. Every position of importance is appointed or controlled by the PM in Canada.
> That is how crooked the Canadian System really is and has become. Even the Black Robed Priests come when he crooks his finger.
> There is a long way out if you want to stay in Canada. You have to elect a strong Provincial Premier that serves only the citizens of their Province.
> The Province has to have a Provincial Constitution enshrining the section of the BNA that divides the powers in Canada between the Provinces and Ottawa. Section 45 of the BNA provides this power.
> ...


Interesting read.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Posting a comment from SDA.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read.


Notley rolled over and played dead for Justin.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Notley rolled over and played dead for Justin.


Well, not much of a move by Notley when Turdeau has been dead from the butt up since birth and rising much higher since 2015.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Notley rolled over and played dead for Justin.


What I'm having difficulty reconciling is whether she was just being stupid when she traded the carbon tax for an alleged pipeline or if she honestly believed Justa Turd was going to produce.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The same will be required to get beyond the issues today.

Building energy and the west required iron will and stoic discipline



> The most glaring and disheartening variable that we cannot change at present is the overarching policies set by those for whom misguided UN-dictates are more important than national governance. *Our current federal leadership is, frankly, an inbred, ignorant, self-centered national disaster.* But even if Trudeau & Co. disappear, the problem remains to some extent. Power centers like Ottawa or Washington develop their own ecosystems, and attention goes where the votes are. From Ottawa, that primary concern extends about 300 km in every direction and then fades, with but a few localized hot spots scattered across the country. A conservative government may well treat the west differently, but come election time the same problem always exists – some areas are going to dominate the agenda. These days, energy has an uphill battle everywhere.


Bold mine.

Too polite by half.

Western Canadians in general & Albertans in particular will need to recognize the fact that separation is the only option available if we want to move product, any product, unfettered to market.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting, considering the source. When even the Grope & Flail is paying attention..

I Want A New Country



> So pay attention.
> 
> Western Canada is experiencing a rising tide of resentment toward the rest of the country amidst political battles over pipelines, emissions and equalization payments, with a majority in Alberta and Saskatchewan now saying they get so little out of Confederation that they might as well leave.
> 
> ...


Couple comments stood out for me:

One:



> LCB you are right. Nostalgia. Your family in TROC will still be your family after Alberta and possibly Sask. are gone. Canada the old Canada is gone it will never come back. Let that sink in, Canada the Old Canada is gone. Alberta families essentially send over 600B to Ottawa since resources was made a part of equalization. What does that mean. It means Alberta Families alone paid off all the National Debt, and are still chastised and **** on inside the former Canada.
> *Are the resources of other Provinces included in the Equalization formula. Absolutely not. Quebec Hydro posted a 4B profit this year yet got 13B in money from Alberta and Sask. Quebec’s resources are untouchable. Get out Alberta. Get the hell out.*
> Kenney needs to stop all pipelines from BC flowing through Alberta. Shut them in, block them off. Shut down all commercial truck traffic for 2-3 days for each vehicle with safety inspections before allowing them to cross Alberta, also make the buy a special one time only transit permit. Shut down all rail traffic east and west through Alberta, and shut off all Alberta oil going east or west. No Alberta oil or gas for TROC let them pay world prices. This will also force Oil Tankers onto BC. Maintain these things until we get what we want. A fair and square deal. Let Err Buck.


Bold mine.

I love Watcher's comments.

Two:



> It’s pretty obvious that the Liberals have written off Alberta and use the transfer payments to bribe Quebec and the Maritime provinces. The big question will be Ontario. What I want to know is…
> 
> New Brunswick has 770,000 people and 10 Federal ridings (77,000 people per riding).
> 
> Alberta has 4.31 million people and 34 seats (126,000). Alberta should have 56 ridings (22 more), or more ridings than Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and PEI combined.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

An Article to All Canadians: Why Would Most in the West SEE it Any Other Way?

Mostly an interesting, if somewhat lengthy, read.

I'd like the author to clarify what he means when he notes about 1/3 of the way in:



> The large majority of us westerners aren't climate change deniers...


If he means that westerners largely know the climate varies due to Ma Nature, fine. If, however, he thinks there is some measurable anthropogenic signal (and subsequent response) somewhere, that's another thing entirely.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What is the west so upset about? Well, there’s this…



> Instead of raining blows upon people’s heads with yet another diatribe about how Canada’s petroleum sector is being disadvantaged, it’s time for something a little different, to explain to mystified Canadians just _why_ feeling are running a little high out west. Yes, we see the news, we hear that Canada is warming faster than ever. *Yes, we know the world is gravely concerned about climate change.* We hear that, and the calls to do better. But the world continues to consume more and more petroleum products, for better or worse, and to pretend otherwise is unhelpful. Almost all of you, and us, are in that boat, with the size of our lifestyle footprints. What is irksome then, among other things, is the level to which things are taken for granted. So it’s quiz time!


Bold mine.

Some freaks & weirdos are concerned. The rest of us? Not so much...

The balance of the article is a good read. Tons of salient questions.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting read from an article published in _The Roughneck_.

I Want A New Country



> _The Roughneck_ has kindly provided the article free of charge to our readers.
> 
> Download the pdf here: Roughneck Article April 2019.
> 
> “…founded in 1952 as the voice of the Canadian oil community. The magazine reports on the people and events of that community – both past and present – that have made the oilpatch in Canada what it is today.” Here’s a link should you wish to subscribe.


I'm not sure that the concept of trading interior BC land for federal debt is a starter.

Comments salient.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Interesting read from an article published in _The Roughneck_.
> 
> I Want A New Country
> 
> ...


I used to read _the Roughneck_ years ago when it had a joke page that would make SJWs shrivel up and die!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Trudeau Forgets His Support of Quebec Separating



> Lashes out at 6 premiers……
> 
> What was it he said back in 2012?


Comments salient.

"Captain Stumble". I love it... :lmao::clap:

From the link inside:



> Asked about the concerns of the premiers and amendments by the Senate, Trudeau lashed out, saying they threaten Confederation.


Why, yes. Yes, we do, you arrogant pup...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Vivian Krause shows Canada useful idiot to U.S. interests with Bill C-48



> If you ever doubted whether Canada’s government is acting like a useful idiot for U.S. interests, the passage Friday of Bills C-48 and C-69 in the Senate provided ample proof. Independent researcher Vivian Krause has stacks of documents to prove it.
> 
> But first, in Alberta, Premier Jason Kenney went appropriately nuclear over this.
> 
> ...


More:



> Krause — the Vancouver-based researcher, who over the last 10 years has been following the money trail behind environmental activism in Canada — backs up every claim with tax filings and other documents.
> 
> *She has traced $600 million that has flowed into Canada from U.S. foundations to restrict the development and export of oil and natural gas from Canada and provided the senate committee with an 80-page document that showed each of those grants that specifically refers to a tanker ban in B.C.’s waters.*
> 
> As she stated in her compelling testimony on May 7 before the senate committee that spent thousands of hours studying Bill C-48, Krause found more than 50 grants that specifically mentioned a tanker ban or tanker traffic.


Bold mine.

Hey, Bigot: Where's the criticism of foreign money influencing politics in Canada? Or is it OK because, Progs?

h/t SDA, from whence comes this salient comment:



> My only question for Premier Kenney at this moment, is:
> 
> *How far do you need to be pushed before a separation referendum becomes a reality?*
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Time to dial up my MLA & ask the question...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Caution, Progs: Link to Rebel Media inside. Your head will explode. Don't come whining to me later. You've been warned.

I Want A New Country


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Libertas Alberta



> SDA’s longtime friend, Gord Tulk, has joined other conservatives in his province to create a society called Libertas Alberta. Their goals are not just to conservative policy but methods and legislative pathways that make them politically achievable. They became official in January and are having their first public event on September 26th at 7:00 pm MDT at the Baymont Inn in Red Deer. Admission is free but they would appreciate an RSVP via their website: LibertasAlberta.ca
> 
> The topic that night will be: Equalization – What it is and how to Fix it. It will also be a Facebook Live event.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I really disliked their website. Both slow & not very informative.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> Just as planned: B.C.’s top court orders review of Trans Mountain Pipeline’s environmental assessment
> 
> After the National Energy Board reviewed the project for a second time, the federal government approved the pipeline expansion again.
> 
> The Appeal Court says in its decision released today that in light of changes to the original report of the energy board when it reconsidered the project, provincial approval also needs to be reconsidered.​


From the comments:



> And after the provincial re-review, the Aboriginal community will need to be re-consulted, and the Feds will have to do another review because of those changes . . .


Yeppers.

There's one way, & one way only, out of this downward spiral...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Another thing that would need to be dealt with is the complete absence of property rights.

Eddie Maurice sued by intruder — the whole story



> Eddie Maurice is being sued for more than $100,000. An intruder hit by the ricocheting bullet of a warning shot is doing the suing.
> 
> But that’s only the beginning.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

It's long past time to get out.

The Bloc Quebecois plan that would ruin Alberta



> If you’re unhappy about equalization, grab a towel to chew on as you consider the Bloc Quebecois idea for reforming the system.
> 
> It is a flat-out anti-Alberta policy in all but name.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> Patrick Moore;
> 
> Canada appears headed for a train wreck due to the widening chasm on energy, climate and finance policy between Alberta and Ottawa. It is possible that no combination of voting outcomes in the October 21 federal election can prevent the breakup of the federation.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Ouch. I'd never heard that before. But it describes perfectly how many of us feel.

Comments very salient.

Direct link to Patrick Moore's article:

Will Canada survive this federal election?



> The Post Millennial published the following column after an editor from a mainstream newspaper said it was “too inflammatory at the moment” and other newspapers rejected Moore’s submission.





> All Canadians should imagine what it feels like for Albertans when both Ottawa and B.C. treat them like a hostile foreign power. B.C. pretends it doesn’t absolutely depend on Alberta for its transport and aviation fuel while blocking the Trans Mountain Pipeline that would bring Alberta oil to tidewater for export. And Eastern Canada prefers oil brought in tankers from Saudi Arabia, Nigeria and Venezuela rather than Canadian oil from Alberta via the stalled Energy East Pipeline. *Meanwhile Ottawa bans tankers on the Pacific coast.*


Bold mine.

Except for those full ones en route from Alaska...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> Sunny days, friends. Sunny days.


Link goes to Rex Murphy:

Western anger was hot before Monday's election. Now it's molten



> The frictions and anxieties out West over the deplorable treatment of its main industry, the harassment of regulations and protest and court delays that have paralyzed development and driven billions of capital away from Alberta, had — before the election — produced a mood and sentiment of near universal anger about the West’s place in Confederation.
> 
> Alberta in particular has very justifiably — as anyone who pays any real attention to the province would know and care greatly about — seen itself as a target, as subsidiary to the concerns of the centre in Ottawa, an afterthought in any of the great schemes proposed by a very “progressive” Trudeau government. It saw from the very beginning of Trudeau’s first government — with its grandiose global posturing, its almost camp presentation of itself as the champion of the global-warming frenzy — that this playacting was going to be at the expense, and to the detriment, of its concerns, its employment, its industry. When Catherine McKenna waltzed off to Paris with nearly 400 delegates to yet another Save the Planet summit, that was much more a message to Albertans, than it was to some assumed global audience. She certainly wasn’t going to show up in Fort McMurray with 400 true believers to see what could be done for unemployed oil workers after the fire and before the carbon tax.


Comments below drawn from SDA:



> Watcher says:
> October 23, 2019 at 11:43 am
> 
> Dannielle Smith chimes in on Twitter. Separatist sites are collapsing in Alberta. 195,000 joined in one day.
> https://twitter.com/ABDanielleSmith/status/1186523349238927360





> Watcher says:
> October 23, 2019 at 11:52 am
> 
> WEXIT alone signed up 160,000 people in 24 hrs. They are having a rally in Edmonton Nov. 2 at the Ledge.
> ...





> LC Bennet says:
> October 23, 2019 at 12:18 pm
> 
> I was looking up some information today. Do you know that as of 2015 88% of Alberta’s exports go to the USA. That’s huge. It makes me wonder if this “but you’re landlocked” is really that big of an issue. Alberta not landlocked to the USA and the USA is where it does 88% of its trade.
> ...





> GRM says:
> October 23, 2019 at 1:21 pm
> 
> As a 4th generation Albertan, exiled in MB, (for the moment) I would love to see a big beautiful wall on the MB/ON border. Independence for AB/SK/MB and build the pipeline from AB to the port of Churchill to get it to International markets.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

They Hate You



> I believe I said it first.
> 
> Trudeau has put a Quebec environmental extremist MP in charge of outreach to Alberta and Saskatchewan.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Pollspotting!

An interesting discussion in the comments.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

I Wish I Owned All The Oil Companies In The World



> They want a new country, too.
> 
> *Encana Corp., one of Canada’s oldest and largest energy companies, is moving its corporate headquarters from Calgary to the United States.*
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Fukc you, Juthdin.

If you don't want to give MotherCorpse a click, here's a link from the comments to a Bloomberg Story. (I know. Almost as bad...)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.
> 
> I Wish I Owned All The Oil Companies In The World
> 
> ...


To be fair he spent several years putting this together, so blaming Trudeau's re-election is rather absurd.

The guy in charge is a Texan. Far more likely he was sick and tired of being unable to hire Americans to any position of fiscal responsibility, having to report all data on any of the company accounts which he controlled to the IRS Criminal Enforcement Network, and having to deal with the guillotine of F(u)BARS, 8938s and 3520s on all of his personal accounts. 

Not to mention that he probably hates winter!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> To be fair he spent several years putting this together, so blaming Trudeau's re-election is rather absurd.


Not on Captain Stumble's re-election. On the Liberal's anti-oil stance, period.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> “Withdrawing from CPP is a provincial right. It can be exercised without constitutional or legal challenge.”


Interesting discussion in the comments.

Related:

Pengrowth stock plunges 77.5% after board agrees to sell out to Cona Resources for 5 cents a share



> Canadian oil and gas producer Pengrowth Energy Corp. plunged 77.5 per cent on Friday after agreeing to be acquired by privately held oil company Cona Resources in a deal valued at $740 million (US$562.18 million).


More:



> Johnston also blamed extreme volatility in the price of Western Canadian oil in the fall of 2018, coupled with an uncertain political and regulatory environment, “has led to a severe funding crisis in the Canadian energy capital markets which impeded the company’s ability to achieve a funding solution.”


They'll also be laying off 100's of workers.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> They'll also be laying off 100's of workers.


Do they speak French... ?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*And now, a message from Peter MacKay (no, not *that* Peter McKay)....*



and:



The aforementioned opinion piece by Scott Schmidt from the Medicine Hat News


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

These newspapers have some standards for common sense and readability, CM.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Do they speak French... ?


Nope. If they had, this never would have happened...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

A puff piece done by the _layout editor_? Well, saaalute...

Let's examine this a bit, shall we?

First of all, the obvious. This _layout editor_ seems quite concerned that the deficit went up by $2 billion. Now, while this is indeed a concern, he is complacent about the fact that the Progs were the ones that brought it up to $6 billion in the first place. Even more curious is the fact that he mentions the record debt that the EnDeePee amassed exactly zero times.

Regarding public sector job losses, this _layout editor_ bemoans the fact that there will be a 7.7% reduction without noting that Red Rachel hired 60,000 public sector workers during her disastrous reign.

This _layout editor_ complains that 66,000 AISH recipients will receive no inflation increases for the next 3 years without even bothering to note that 100,000 Albertans involved in the petroleum industry lost their jobs _entirely_.

The _layout editor_ moves on to criticize the UCP economic forecast as questionable because of the uncertainty of the future of pipelines. While this is a fair point, it's curious that he doesn't mention the fact that Red Rachel used precisely the same uncertain standards and the exact same date for a balanced budget.

I _could_ go on.

Perhaps Mr. _Layout Editor_ should stick to what he knows best, rather than publicly embarrass himself as an economy critic...



CubaMark said:


> And now, a message from Peter MacKay


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Hello, Bigot.
> 
> A puff piece done by the _layout editor_? Well, saaalute...


I hear that the guy who prints those newspapers has a killer opinion on the Grey Cup...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I hear that the guy who prints those newspapers has a killer opinion on the Grey Cup...


Could probably give you next year's Triple Crown winners, too.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> “More of the same”.
> 
> Saskatchewan Premier Scott Moe came out of a meeting with Prime Minster Justin Trudeau “disappointed” with what he says is a lack of commitment to address Western needs.
> 
> “We have provided some options for [Trudeau] to support the people of the province and today I did not hear a commitment to moving forward on those items,” said Moe.​


Tell me he wasn't surprised.

I don't know much about Moe but it's readily apparent he's no Brad Wall.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> How Alberta pays Quebec’s bills


Very interesting exchange going on in the comments, including this little gem:



> This is what Quebecers are told about the situation from the Bloc scum:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EIP7y1DXkAEk1Dw.jpg
> 
> In their world Quebec is paying for the pipeline for Alberta. It’s beyond infuriating to see. I think the take away here is that the situation is hopeless. There’s just no way to reconcile this thing at all.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting that even the Yanks are taking note. That said, thx but no thanks...

Make Alberta American?



> From one perspective, it would be a no-brainer: Alberta’s entrance as the 51st state would consolidate U.S. power and prosperity on the North American continent, while better positioning the United States to compete for access and dominance in the Arctic.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Interesting that even the Yanks are taking note. That said, thx but no thanks...
> 
> Make Alberta American?


Absolutely not. Have seen the US healthcare system in action and want no part of it. 

Plus imagine the fiscal damage that would occur when those Albertans, who thereby become American citizens, move back to Ontario or the Maritimes only to discover they must forever pay alimony to the IRS and that their RRSP earnings and capital gains on their houses are all fully taxable.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There's nothing quite like a Liberal shill...

I Want A New Country



> Why it’s Stephen Maher, Liberalsplainin!
> 
> After an election that turned out badly for them, angry Albertans and Saskatchewanians have been complaining about the transfer of money to other parts of the country.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Suits me and millions of other Albertans. Then listen to the hue & cry...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree with the sentiment. Unfortunately, there ain't any "Plan B" details.

I Want A New Country



> It’s time for Plan B.


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country

Interesting article at NatPo.

First comment nails it:



> Hans Rupprecht the "Irredeemable" says:
> December 8, 2019 at 3:06 am
> 
> The Laurentian Elite are in the same contempt as the anti-Brexit crew aptly described by Nigel Farage:
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> I just overheard from a Liberal staffer at Environment Canada that Westjet and Trudeau's government are going to be teaming up for some announcement soon. I guess that explains why a bloody AIRLINE weighed in to trash Albertans who are angry with Trudeau.
> 
> — Keean Bexte 🇨🇦🇭🇰 (@TheRealKeean) December 14, 2019​
> If Saskatchewan and Alberta were to leave Canada, the skies above become our airspace. Just saying.
> ...


Get woke, go broke...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Revenge of Democracy



> So now we know. Now we know what happens when you declare war on democracy. Now we know the consequences of demeaning the largest democratic vote in a nation’s history. Now we know what becomes of a political class that sneers at voters, silences their democratic voice, and libels them as racist, xenophobic know-nothings who cannot be trusted with stewardship of the nation. You get punished. You get rebelled against. You get replaced. Last night, in those extraordinary election results, we witnessed the revenge of democracy.​
> This from a superb post-election editorial by Spiked’s Brendan O’Neill. Podcast here.
> 
> *American elites, on the Left and the Right, should recognize this as a warning for their own arrogance. But they won’t.*


Bold mine.

The Laurentian Elite would do well to pay attention, as well...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> One without a “Toronto Star” within its borders.
> 
> Please enjoy Friday's #JasonKenney #Christmas cartoon in @TorontoStar #cdnpoli pic.twitter.com/1VzwtZ98wV
> 
> — Theo Moudakis (@TheoMoudakis) December 26, 2019​


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Good analysis.

Exactly How Alberta Gets Ripped Off



> Last January, Angus Reid found out that 76 per cent of Albertans felt they got a “raw deal” from being part of Canada. They were certainly right—at least in part. If Albertans were as well represented as Quebec is in Parliament, they would have 40 MPs and 12 senators, not 34 and 6 as it is today. But the fiscal story is even worse. Forty-four per cent of what Albertans send to Ottawa each year never comes back. If you’re wondering how, read on.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Good analysis.
> 
> Exactly How Alberta Gets Ripped Off





> That’s a gap of $21.8 billion, which works out to a whopping $5,265 for every man, woman, and child. Put another way, the average Alberta family of four sends $21,000 a year to Ottawa that just disappears.
> 
> How does that compare to other provinces? Ontario was the second greatest net contributor to Canada at $9 billion ($669 per resident), while B.C. gave $4.2 billion ($904 per resident).
> 
> Newfoundland and Labrador came out $1.4 billion ahead with an incoming $2,693 per resident from Ottawa, despite paying into Equalization. Manitoba got a $4.2 billion bump from Ottawa ($3,286 per resident). Quebec got nearly two-thirds of equalization payments, helping make it the big winner of confederation with a $16.1 billion bonus.


Note that the per resident figure is given for each example except Quebec. Must keep the narrative intact!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's disingenuous to say that your superior earning power and ability to encourage corporations to locate in the province put you at a disadvantage because it causes more money to be sent to Ottawa. If it's more advantageous to underperform, then Alberta should also do that — but it isn't. Most socialistic programs involve successful people, companies and provinces giving more than they get back. Even if the government tried to give you _everything_ back, its woeful perfromance would see the amount significantly reduced on transaction inefficiency alone. 

The argument should either be that equalization itself is wrong, or that the amounts distributed are wrong. If the second argument, then how much should Quebec receive? Under almost any calculation for provincial welfare, it wouldn't be zero.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Under almost any calculation for provincial welfare, it wouldn't be zero.


Also, when looking at House of Commons and Senate seats, Atlantic Canada is the most over-represented, not Quebec (this is not mentioned in the opening paragraph where seats are mentioned). Along with Manitoba, the same goes for net transfers per resident, as the article tries to avoid showing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wexit political party can now run candidates in Canadian federal elections



> Wexit Canada will be on the ballot for Western Canadian voters in the next federal election
> 
> Elections Canada granted eligibility to the Western separatist group on Friday.


More:



> “Those who genuinely want to leave Alberta, who are frustrated and angry and nothing less will do, this will be the party that they want to go with. *But there aren’t many Albertans in that position” Williams said. “They simply want a better deal in confederation, more fairness, more reciprocity within the country of Canada.”*


Bold mine.

Idiots. Anybody who thinks that Alberta will ever get a better deal is not paying attention...

Related:

Anti-Trudeau billboards advertising Alberta Wexit campaign cause an uproar



> An advertising campaign that is taking issue with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is getting a lot of attention on social media this week.
> 
> One of the billboards, posted alongside the QE2 Highway north of Calgary just outside of Airdrie, Alta., was first noticed on Jan. 9 by Twitter user @MzRacz.


Saw this on the weekend.

Good for them.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wexiters rally at Alberta legislature to push for secession



> Demanding a separation referendum, a reported crowd of 260 vocal supporters of the newly-registered Wexit Canada party gathered for more than an hour in the numbing cold outside the Alberta legislature Saturday.
> 
> “This is the best part of Canada. We have to cut off the sick and dying part to protect the best part,” Wexit leader Peter Downing told the crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

A good point about the landlocked issue, but significantly overstated. It's not difficult to go around Alberta, given some time to reorganize.

A provincial Alberta is landlocked. A national Alberta not so much.
https://www.westernstandardonline.c...is-landlocked-a-national-alberta-not-so-much/



> An independent Alberta would indeed rely on imports and exports crossing foreign borders, but not without hugely expanded leverage. Threats of cutting Alberta off are hollow for the simple reason that Alberta would have an even greater ability to cut British Columbia off from the rest of Canada, and vice-versa.
> 
> If B.C. attempted to landlock an independent Alberta, she would quickly find herself a modern East Prussia, cut off from access to the mother country. All the trucks, trains and planes carrying Eastern commodities to and from B.C. ports, and Toronto-Vancouver flights, would be forced to route either through the United States, or the Arctic.
> 
> The vast majority of Alberta’s energy trade is north-south. While it would hurt, Alberta could survive even a total embargo from a rump Ontario-Quebec state.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

New poll shows contented Quebec and angry Prairies — and no wonder



> It was damned near impossible for the Liberals to turn Quebec into Canada’s happiest, most optimistic province, while killing hopes for millions of people in Alberta and Saskatchewan.
> 
> But they’ve done it. Brilliantly.
> 
> ...


I guess if I'd been gifted a couple hundred billion $$$ over the last 40 years, I'd be pretty fukcing happy, too...

Related:

How satisfied are you with things in Canada? Poll reveals a chasm between Alberta, Quebec



> Those numbers represent steep declines from four years ago. In Alberta, the number of people happy with the direction of the country has plummeted from 53 per cent in 2016 to 29 per cent today. In Saskatchewan, the number has dropped 18 percentage points from 57 to 39 per cent.


Related, too:

Calgary conference to discuss the ‘Value of Alberta’



> A one-day conference in Calgary on Saturday is set to discuss Alberta’s role in Confederation.
> 
> Called the “Value of Alberta,” the conference at the Telus Convention Centre is being put on by Alberta Proud, Buffalo Project, and Canadians For Democracy and Prosperity .


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There is only one figure that is acceptable: $0.00

And the only way that's gonna happen is Wexit.

Alberta can FORCE Trudeau to renegotiate equalization payments: Report



> A new report by the Fraser Institute shows that any province can force other provinces and the federal government to renegotiate the constitution.
> 
> In what will be a welcome report to Alberta Premier Jason Kenney and Saskatchewan Premier Scott Moe, the Fraser Institute made a particular note of equalization payments—finding that the payment system could be restructured.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Want A New Country



> Yes, it would create some problems. But it would solve the big one.
> 
> Alberta MPs launched a counter attack on Thursday after a report surfaced Liberal MPs have been pleading with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to give the thumbs down to a new oil sands project.
> 
> ...


The excerpted Tweet at the link throws into sharp relief the fundamental (that wasn't my first choice of f-words...) ignorance of Alberta's issues by the ROC.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nearly 80 per cent of Albertans think the country is in the midst of a unity crisis: poll



> Nearly 80 per cent of residents in Alberta and Saskatchewan think the federal government has lost touch with average people in the two provinces, says a new poll commissioned by the communications firm Navigator.


Ya think!?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ain't interested...

Alberta as the 51st State isn’t a crazy as you might think



> Rebel Media owner Ezra Levant hosted a Calgary townhall meeting in October, 2019. He asked those in attendance if Alberta should become the 51st state. The room responded overwhelmingly, “No.” A Research Co. Study found that only 22 per cent of Albertans say their province would be better off as an American state. In contrast, 40 per cent of Albertans believe the province would be better off as its own country. In short, those Albertans ready to cut the cord with Ottawa do not want to reconnect it with Washington.
> 
> There are many reasons – both social and political – for this lack of enthusiasm. *But leaving the maple leaf for the star-spangled banner merits consideration.*


Bold mine.

Considered. Rejected.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Ain't interested...
> 
> Alberta as the 51st State isn’t a crazy as you might think
> 
> ...


Same, but I'll add that the article is terrible. One example is that it is very short-sighted. Pipeline politics were also a mess in the U.S. just three years ago, and some states, such as New York, still find ways to mess around with inter-state pipelines. Alberta will be one election away from shenanigans in either country. 

There were many other problems in the article, but one highlight is enough. Okay, one more. She got the senate seat count wrong too.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Beej said:


> Same, but I'll add that the article is terrible. One example is that it is very short-sighted. Pipeline politics were also a mess in the U.S. just three years ago, and some states, such as New York, still find ways to mess around with inter-state pipelines. Alberta will be one election away from shenanigans in either country.
> 
> There were many other problems in the article, but one highlight is enough. Okay, one more. She got the senate seat count wrong too.


Turning transplanted Albertans into American Citizens, would be a nightmare for any who choose to later move back to the Maritimes or Ontario. Long story short, between FuBARs, 8938s and 3520s, sooner or later they would miss one and the IRS would have every penny they own. Not to mention it would be almost impossible to go into business for themselves once they left Alberta.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Beej said:


> Same, but I'll add that the article is terrible. One example is that it is very short-sighted. Pipeline politics were also a mess in the U.S. just three years ago, and some states, such as New York, still find ways to mess around with inter-state pipelines. Alberta will be one election away from shenanigans in either country.
> 
> There were many other problems in the article, but one highlight is enough. Okay, one more. She got the senate seat count wrong too.


Hmmm. Missed this post earlier. Sorry.

I agree, there were several issues with the article but the main point is what I disagreed with.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wexit Saskatchewan



> A new provincial party takes shape.
> 
> In a livestream announcement on the VoteWexit.com Facebook Group, lead
> registration coordinator, Eric Wall has announced that the application for
> ...


Goodgoodgood.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't worry about us. We got our own plan. We're gonna innovate ourselves right out of this $h!thole country...

Trudeau has 'greater, greener goals' for Alberta's oil economy, says province must 'innovate'



> "As we move forward to a different energy mix, to lower fossil fuel emissions, lower green house gas emissions, we _need_ the innovation, the hard work, and the vision and the creativity of people working right now in the energy sector. We need to support Albertans, and other people working in the energy sector, through this incredible, difficult time," he continued.
> 
> "We need their capacity to innovate, and figure out how we're going to move forward towards our greater, greener goals. *We can't do it without them.*"


Bold mine.

Finally!!! Too little, too late...

Related:

Rex Murphy: Only the Greens and separatists could find 'opportunity' in a pandemic



> During a crisis that's seen hundreds of thousands of deaths, it is really difficult to craft a sentence in which COVID-19 swims in the same lexical waters as 'opportunity.' But May has done it


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Go, Already



> Quote of the Century from Chris Selley – 100% of Canadians know for a fact what this country would look like if the oil sands were in Quebec.
> 
> “We get oil from Alberta. We pay for it. They don't give us any special price, so they should thank us not send us chains of insults,” said @yfblanchet. “It is not a reason to say OK let's keep doing something which is wrong because some people in Quebec do it.” pic.twitter.com/sxZjR7q67y
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Many of us don't.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting...

I Want A New Country



> Great news;
> 
> A highly credible new leader has stepped forward to lead the Wexit movement. For Canadian federalists, like me, it’s bad news; for Western separatists it’s great news.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Agreed.

From the comments:



> ...Jay Hill is a scrapper and very organized. He is an Old He ****, Trudeau will put out his hand and pull back a stump The CPC party is a dead man walking in the west They just lost more than Trudeau. This going to be epic.


:clap::clap::clap:

Sounds like someone I can throw my support behind.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The ‘Wildrose’ is back: FCP & Wexit members vote to form new party



> The Wildrose is back on the Alberta political landscape.
> 
> Members of Wexit Alberta and the Freedom Conservative Party voted overwhelmingly Monday to merge their parties into the new Wildrose Independence Party of Alberta.
> 
> ...


More:



> The rebirth of a party under the Wildrose banner has the potential to disrupt the current political landscape in Alberta. A poll conducted in late May for the Western Standard found that the theoretical new party had the support of 10 per cent of the electorate without any leader at the helm. *The same poll found that between 45 and 48 per cent of Albertans backed an independence vote on the province’s sovereignty.*


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Up yours.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FUXL said:


> Up yours.


I see you been smokin the TrueDope weed again. Perhaps you should lay off it a bit, as it's clearly causing severe brain damage.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

AAAALLLLBurta! Where's my hairy athed seperatissssst?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...nd-unknown-as-annual-report-stalled-1.5637655


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Trust Fund was pillaged to pay for Ontario's economic failures via equalization payments.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~v Becauth ith's 2015!*

I Want A New Country



> And by golly, Trudeau may be just the man to make it happen;
> 
> It was the second time in two weeks the Trudeau Liberals have let it be known that they intend to start spending big time in an attempt to remake Canada’s economy during the pandemic.
> 
> ...


Comments salient, from whence comes this:

Warning! Liberal spending blitz ahead



> With the sudden resignation of finance minister Bill Morneau, Canadians should be asking a simple question: are the federal Liberals about to embark on a new spending spree? Differences in views between a finance minister and prime minister are common, but with Morneau’s departure the signal seems to be to loosen the belt — which is not easy when you’re already planning a deficit of $343 billion. Perhaps the new minister of finance, Chrystia Freeland, will be a stronger personality with her own ideas of belt tightening. We shall see.
> 
> When I say “spending spree” I’m not referring to the multitude of temporary support programs that are already producing the gigantic deficit in fiscal year 2020-21. No, I mean permanent public spending, including growing interest charges.


More:



> *People with earnings up to $48,000, for example, would face marginal tax rates as high as 74 per cent* under the 50-cent clawback (or 40 per cent with the 15-cent clawback).


Bold mine.

Eye watering...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No.

Wexit co-founder wants Alberta to become part of the U.S.



> Political staffers driving into work at Alberta’s legislative assembly on Monday should prepare themselves to come face to face with Donald Trump.
> 
> The Alberta USA Foundation, a public action committee led by Wexit co-founder Peter Downing, has paid for a billboard on 109 Street near Jasper Avenue which features a photo of the American president and asks the question: “Should Alberta join the U.S.?”
> 
> Downing believes Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s vision for Canada is going to “spell our economic death in Alberta” and that *joining the United States would solve Alberta’s economic and political problems*.


Bold mine.

Not even close. It would simply compound the problem. Independence is the only option.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> No.
> 
> Wexit co-founder wants Alberta to become part of the U.S.
> 
> ...


Yep. The Democrat party would make life in Alberta just as untenable.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Yep. The Democrat party would make life in Alberta just as untenable.


Democrypts and Rebloodlicans are equally reprehensible and equally irresponsible. Both pledge allegiance to the Gates-Soros-Rockefeller-Rothchild Cabal and are more than happy to destroy amendments 1 through 10 of the Constitution, which collectively are the Bill of Rights.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Wait until the so-CONS find out Kenney is a swinger! Looks like he’s still carrying those extra calories from the boom times. Hey...where’s the hairy athed separatithed?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenney a "separtith"? (I think you mis-spelled your sibilence.) If he was, I think he would be more popular.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey where are all the Seppies? 

From behind the globe's pay wall:

Sorry, Premier Kenney: Criticism of your COVID-19 response isn’t Alberta-bashing
Gary MasonPublished December 10, 2020


With military field hospitals on standby to deal with the growing number of Albertans sick with COVID-19, Premier Jason Kenney finally said enough is enough.

Casinos will have to close.

Mr. Kenney this week summoned the courage many in his province were urging him to demonstrate much earlier, instituting a suite of measures that effectively amount to a shutdown of the province.

The new orders close restaurants, pubs, bars, lounges and cafés except for takeout. They also shutter bingo halls, private clubs and, yes, casinos. The fact that gambling joints remained open as the number of cases grew to almost 1,800 a day was perhaps the most jarring example of the United Conservative Party government’s disjointed and irresponsible handling of the second wave of the pandemic.

But don’t dare suggest that to Mr. Kenney. That would be anti-Albertan.

A Premier who excels in being on the offensive found himself with his back against the wall this week when it came to answering for his government’s woeful record on the public-health crisis that has gripped his province.

Mr. Kenney had, until this week, eschewed the hard measures put in place by almost every other provincial government in the country, saying he didn’t want to infringe on the personal freedoms of rights-loving Albertans – otherwise known as his political base.

When he was asked whether he accepted any personal responsibility for an approach to the pandemic that arguably had cost hundreds of people their lives, Mr. Kenney took great umbrage with the reporter’s proposition.

“You have just joined the folks who are doing drive-by smears on Alberta,” the Premier huffed.

The next day, during a radio interview, it was put to the Premier that when it came to handling the second wave of the virus, his government’s record was among the worst – if not the worst – in the country. Mr. Kenney again called the notion downright unpatriotic: “I don’t accept the Alberta-bashing that is going on here.”

Alberta-bashing. Drive-by smears.

That’s what Mr. Kenney calls completely legitimate questions and observations about his government’s atrocious handling of the novel coronavirus this fall.

*This, from the man who launches drive-by smears in the direction of Prime Minister* Justin Trudeau and his Liberal federal government at every opportunity he gets. I guess if you’re a true Albertan, a good Albertan, you don’t ask the province’s Premier uncomfortable questions about life-or-death matters that are 100 per cent within his mandate to answer.

Mr. Kenney tried valiantly, but mainly fruitlessly, to reframe questions about his government’s inept handling of COVID-19′s second wave by pointing to the province’s excellent track record in the spring and summer. And it’s true: Alberta did have the virus mostly under control for the months that preceded the fall outbreak everyone in the world had predicted. Alberta received kudos for its low numbers.

But that’s history now. No one cares about what the situation was in April or May or June. They care about the 20,000 Albertans who are sick now. They care about the 685 people who were in hospital as of Thursday, 121 of them in intensive care. They care about the 653 deaths, 317 of which occurred in the past month, during which many were screaming for greater restrictions to curb the province’s soaring infection rate. Alberta has the highest number of active cases of COVID-19 in the country – more than Ontario, which has three times the population.

I’m sorry, Mr. Kenney, but those are the numbers for which you must be held to account. Questions about your failed pandemic response this fall aren’t anti-Albertan at all; they are questions you should expect as Premier. Put on your big-boy pants and deal with them, instead of trying to make the questioner feel badly for asking them.

I feel incredibly sorry for the businesses and individuals in Alberta who are going to be affected by the measures announced by the government this week, just as I do for the businesses and individuals in other provinces that have been similarly affected by pandemic-related edicts. It’s horrible, and it just feels worse given this is a time of year when we’re normally celebrating life.

But it needs to happen so Albertans’ lives can be saved, and, finally, the province’s Premier is acting. “If stronger action is not taken now, we know that hundreds, or potentially thousands more Albertans could die,” said Mr. Kenney in announcing his lockdown. “We cannot let that happen. We will not let that happen. We must act to protect lives.”

It’s a statement he should have been making weeks ago. That’s not Alberta-bashing. That’s just a fact.

Keep your Opinions sharp and informed. Get the Opinion newsletter. Sign up today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenney is not a smart man. He is more or less a Trump junior but without the charisma. Rachel and the NDP told him months ago what he should have been doing to avoid the inevitable crisis that would come he didn't step up. He went into hiding instead. I hear Alberta is now something fifth worst in the world for our covid numbers.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Kenney is not a smart man. He is more or less a Trump junior but without the charisma. Rachel and the NDP told him months ago what he should have been doing to avoid the inevitable crisis that would come he didn't step up. He went into hiding instead. I hear Alberta is now something fifth worst in the world for our covid numbers.



Actually all 50 US states and the District of Columbia have a higher death rate than Alberta. You do need to verify those lamestream sources of yours.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Where are you mr hairy ath? Separating soon?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FUXL said:


> Where are you mr hairy ath? Separating soon?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AdXmOJHEsc&feature=youtu.be


Still not one intelligent or intelligible post from FUXL. Has to be some sort of an ehMac record, though I am not sure why (s)he would aspire to setting it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Good to hear from you again, FUXL! Especially since your alter-ego, FeXL seems to have gone AWOL. Yup, Kenney is definitely not on the top of anyone’s friends list right now.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Why thank you sir. Yep Ol'FeXL may have donned his badged vest and hopped on his dixie emblazoned choppa and high tailed down to COVID central for some beer swillin' good times. I hope he returns for the cleanup of all the abandoned O&G projects.

Just speculating though.

Kenny is a vile human being.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Enough is enough.....where the heck has the hairy assed separatist gone?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FUXL said:


> Enough is enough.....where the heck has the hairy assed separatist gone?


Well, according to Google Maps, you *can* make the drive between Southern Alberta and Washington, D.C. in about 34 hours, that's 68 hours round-trip, plus whatever rioting one needs to do while there, and stops for snacks and a nap or two... I'm sure he'll be back soon. :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Well, according to Google Maps, you *can* make the drive between Southern Alberta and Washington, D.C. in about 34 hours, that's 68 hours round-trip, plus whatever rioting one needs to do while there, and stops for snacks and a nap or two... I'm sure he'll be back soon. :lmao:



Again terribly insensitive on your part given;
A. MF has already explained his absence and yes family always takes precedence.
B. Your beloved Grand Illustrious TrueDoper has made driving across the border and back almost impossible.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Again terribly insensitive on your part given;
> A. MF has already explained his absence and yes family always takes precedence.
> B. Your beloved Grand Illustrious TrueDoper has made driving across the border and back almost impossible.


(A) - I haven't seen that post - where is it? I had no intention of being insensitive, even to FEXL.

(B) People who are motivated will find a way.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh Mr. Hairy Ath? Where are U.....CP? Biden's gonna take XL out the XL.


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opi...s-will-come-back-is-only-making-things-worse/


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Yup. What a way to go. Toxic avenger style. Kid was looking to move back to Canada. Too late. RIP brave Kanuck.

https://www.fortmcmurraytoday.com/n...r-n-b-man-killed-in-suncor-workplace-accident


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FUXL said:


> Yup. What a way to go. Toxic avenger style. Kid was looking to move back to Canada. Too late. RIP brave Kanuck.
> 
> https://www.fortmcmurraytoday.com/n...r-n-b-man-killed-in-suncor-workplace-accident


Yep that is ever so much worse than this:
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...s-of-children-who-mine-their-cobalt-1.5399492


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Where are you Mr. Hairy Ath? Howth the separatist movement going?


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Where are you Hairy Ath? Give yet?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Mr. Hairy ath ith laying low.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh hairy ath????? Hairy Ath? Exit the weit?


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Exit the wexit?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

I don’t think you’re going to get an answer, FUXL.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Not when you spell it "WEIT"



Freddie_Biff said:


> I don’t think you’re going to get an answer, FUXL.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh *hairy ath*? Oh *hairy ath*? Wherefore art thou, *hairy ath*? (*m'bold*!)


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FUXL said:


> Oh *hairy ath*? Oh *hairy ath*? Wherefore art thou, *hairy ath*? (*m'bold*!)


Hairy Ath has not been around for more than six months. I’m not sure he’s even part of ehMac anymore. That’s why you haven’t got a reply.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hairy Ath has not been around for more than six months. I’m not sure he’s even part of ehMac anymore. That’s why you haven’t got a reply.


Maybe *hairy ath* done got shaved. No more *hairy ath* then. I guess Alberta will remain in Canada no thanks to *smooth ath* though.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FUXL said:


> Maybe *hairy ath* done got shaved. No more *hairy ath* then. I guess Alberta will remain in Canada no thanks to *smooth ath* though.


Smooth Ath does not seem nearly as intimidating as Hairy Ath!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you mean "thankth".



FUXL said:


> Maybe *hairy ath* done got shaved. No more *hairy ath* then. I guess Alberta will remain in Canada no thanks to *smooth ath* though.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Thnothing.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Come back hairy ath. The west is goin' Trudeau II!









Analysis: The path to a Trudeau majority this spring is in the West - National | Globalnews.ca


Western Canada is the most politically volatile region in the country, the result of crumbling support for Erin O'Toole's Conservatives.




globalnews.ca


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Where are you hairy ath?









The splintering of the right in Alberta: 338Canada


Phillippe J. Fournier: The latest Alberta election projection puts the NDP in majority territory, with mounting evidence the UCP's 2019 path to victory won't work in 2023




www.macleans.ca


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Hairy ath hath gone AWOL.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

The NDP back in majority territory?

Wow. Anytime I see Kenny on the news the guy is literally the slimiest squirmy one of all of them. I guess he’s a major disappointment to most who voted for him.

funny enough doug Ford here isn’t doing so well here either.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Lots of people hate Kenney but lots of people are also not big fans of Rachel. Haters gonna hate it seems. Welcome to Alberta.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

COVID has lots of voters pissed off at the current government in every province. Taking polls at this point isn't going to reveal much of importance.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Lots of people hate Kenney but lots of people are also not big fans of Rachel. Haters gonna hate it seems. Welcome to Alberta.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

They’re mostly pissed off at Kenny, Ford and that dude in Manitoba.

can’t imagine why though. Hmmmm.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Lots of people hate Kenney but lots of people are also not big fans of Rachel. Haters gonna hate it seems. Welcome to Alberta.


We don’t exactly have exciting alternatives here in Ontario. It’s gonna take some major hate on Ford to toss him. Kinda how lame McGuinty finally got lucky. Could happen for del diva who knows.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha ha ha that auto correct move is too funny to edit.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> COVID has lots of voters pissed off at the current government in every province. Taking polls at this point isn't going to reveal much of importance.


I might actually agree with you on this point, Macfury.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I might actually agree with you on this point, Macfury.


Actually no, he doesn't really. While there is some hit to the popularity poll as expected in something like this, check out Alberta, Ontario, and Manitoba in particular. So a bit of hand waving to ignore the obvious...

Man, look at Alberta and Ontario though. weeee.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

groovetube said:


> Actually no, he doesn't really. While there is some hit to the popularity poll as expected in something like this, check out Alberta, Ontario, and Manitoba in particular. So a bit of hand waving to ignore the obvious...
> 
> Man, look at Alberta and Ontario though. weeee.
> 
> View attachment 93984


Am I correct that N= the number of people asked the question? If so can that poll really give an idea what the majority of any province is feeling about their premier? The numbers in Ontario would be 0.002% of the population, can we really accurately gage what people of that province are feeling on something so low?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Polls tend to be about as accurate as how much someone agrees with it I guess 

regardless of what the actual numbers are, I dont think it's huge news that Ford and Kenny are desperately trying to crawl out of a hole they've sunk into.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

wonderings said:


> Am I correct that N= the number of people asked the question? If so can that poll really give an idea what the majority of any province is feeling about their premier? The numbers in Ontario would be 0.002% of the population, can we really accurately gage what people of that province are feeling on something so low?


Except that’s how pretty much all polls work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Except that’s how pretty much all polls work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha.

when faced with an uncomfortable truth, invariably the conversation will pivot to the validity of taking polls, even though the conservatives themselves (as do other parties) spend lots of money on internal polling using the same methods. There’s a hilarious Facebook thread the other week on this very thing, someone posted the dismal numbers these conservative premiers are showing, and their supporters turned the thread into a total circus of how inaccurate polls were and then it devolved into a frenzy of unfollow/unfriend (I think a band broke up in the process too ha ha) when really, at the end of the day, we all know how unpopular these premiers are in particular.

polls are quick snapshots taken on that particular day, and will change in heartbeat given whatever happens the following days. It’s useless to argue about them. Expecting them to be highly accurate and static means you don’t understand what they actually are.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I question all polls no matter if they support something I believe in or not. It just does not make sense to me when so few people are polled and then used to build up a point. This does not seem like a quick snapshot again as so few people are polled. I am not sure what the point is of such polls with small numbers, is it simply click bait as people see something they like and then spread it around? Also I will say I don't think Doug Ford has been doing a good job so I am not try to defend him in anyway and I would general vote Conservative.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It is... a quick snapshot, this is how polls have been done since, well, forever, as Freddie pointed out. As for clickbait? Possibly, depending on how they're spun I guess.

Don't conflate what they are. Often they are inaccurate. But obviously they're accurate enough or useful enough, that political parties, large companies etc. spend large budgets on them to help shape some decision making.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

groovetube said:


> It is... a quick snapshot, this is how polls have been done since, well, forever, as Freddie pointed out. As for clickbait? Possibly, depending on how they're spun I guess.
> 
> Don't conflate what they are. Often they are inaccurate. But obviously they're accurate enough or useful enough, that political parties, large companies etc. spend large budgets on them to help shape some decision making.


I am not involved in polling in anyway, but do you really think they use polls with such small numbers? How could they even be remotely accurate or trustworthy? If I was going to gage interest for a product in Toronto, I would not ask 58 people what they think and then make any decisions based on that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

wonderings said:


> I am not involved in polling in anyway, but do you really think they use polls with such small numbers? How could they even be remotely accurate or trustworthy? If I was going to gage interest for a product in Toronto, I would not ask 58 people what they think and then make any decisions based on that.


It depends on how random the sampling is. If you target a specific population, it will skew the results. If you truly random sample, you can find trends.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> It depends on how random the sampling is. If you target a specific population, it will skew the results. If you truly random sample, you can find trends.


Random or not .002% of people, and in the case of Toronto is 58 people, can't give you anything remotely accurate or I would say even a flavour of what people think. I can see if you want to have your point seem more valid because of a poll you would accept this. I just don't think they are of any value and do nothing to give an idea of what the people of a province think or believe. Anyways this is well off topic now so I will leave it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I pretty much covered this. You can question this all you like, but clearly, as I stated already, many large companies employ these techniques obviously for a reason, they spend a lot of money on it... so they have obviously, over decades and a wealth of study and data determined there is enough accuracy that it's this wide spread and that valuable to them. It isn't as some try to characterize this, as some government waste, turning into a political squabble, (useless) or some plot of some sort, nor can you cherry pick low hanging fruit sections of how these polls are done and expect that that constitutes a valid question. You would be better off asking these questions of an experienced pollster who can fill in much more context that would answer why polling like this with small samples is used so extensively. Not just with the popularity of politicians, as I bet thats just the tip of the iceberg in the world of polling!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FUXL said:


> Oh *hairy ath*? Oh *hairy ath*? Wherefore art thou, *hairy ath*? (*m'bold*!)


 Hey FUXL, you'll be pleased to hear that *Mr. Hairy Ath ith* *back*. (m'bold)


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Hairy Ath!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Random or not .002% of people, and in the case of Toronto is 58 people, can't give you anything remotely accurate or I would say even a flavour of what people think. I can see if you want to have your point seem more valid because of a poll you would accept this. I just don't think they are of any value and do nothing to give an idea of what the people of a province think or believe. Anyways this is well off topic now so I will leave it.


58 people is not statistically significant. Then you need to check wheteher it was online poll (opt in) or whether there was a phone poll conducted. What questions were asked? The "Yeee-haw!" crowd does not ask these questions about the poll. Just a lot of "LULZ" and back-slapping.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Come back hairy ath.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You may have meant to post that comment on a porn site, not EhMac.



FUXL said:


> Come back hairy ath.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> You may have meant to post that comment on a porn site, not EhMac.


And you would know this how? Got some you recommend?


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie_Biff said:


> And you would know this how? Got some you recommend?


Between the member's predilection for micro penis gazing and knowledge of hairy ath porn sites, it seems we may have a fetishist amongst us.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FUXL said:


> Between the member's predilection for micro penis gazing and knowledge of hairy ath porn sites, it seems we may have a fetishist amongst us.


Not that there’s anything wrong with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey hairy ath! Wheth arth U hairy ath? Really miss your separtitht BS.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I have made it a rule in 2021 to not post political comments....but I couldn’t help myself here.
I have worked a number of elections....I think there may be a surprise here...a disgruntled voter is a dangerous thing for a political party.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Rps said:


> I have made it a rule in 2021 to not post political comments....but I couldn’t help myself here.
> I have worked a number of elections....I think there may be a surprise here...a disgruntled voter is a dangerous thing for a political party.


If you're talking about the federal election, it's tough to say at this point. No question Trudeau has shown his arrogance time and time again, no question in calling this election. However, there's still a few big factors in his favour. Ontario has a really hated conservative government. I wouldn't underestimate this. History has shown this to be a real deciding factor. People might say they dislike Trudeau, but the question will be, do Ontarians also want the same in Ottawa as they're seeing at Queen's park? I don't know how many inroads O'Toole will make in Quebec or the eastern provinces either, And BC will be a tough place for him. Just wait til climate change hits the campaign trail. At best, O'Toole could sneak a minority, but it will fall just as quickly as Joe Clark's did. Rinse and repeat I say.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

And there’s a major storm brewing in Ontario on the Ford government as of this morning. This is really not going to help O’toole. I would expect this to help both the liberals and the NDP in this province. We’ll see how much this gets legs. My opinion is, it further worries people that the conservatives, don’t follow science. It won’t be a problem for the ‘choir’ however.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

I think Trudeau may get hoisted by his own petards, as they say. He seems to be counting on Canadians’ satisfaction with CERB payments as a reason for calling an election. He may not have considered how many people are disgruntled with his arrogance though. O’Toole is not the Messiah, however, and I can’t see enough people getting behind Singh. We shall see, as Dr G likes to say.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I recall David Peterson calling a snap election in Ontario when he already had a majority that had a year left in it. It ended his political career. 

Despite mail-in ballots, the appearance of getting people to congregate for an election during a pandemic provides terrible optics for Trudeau.

I'm surprised the NDP has stuck with Jagmeet Singh as long as they have. He seems to have little traction outside of hard core NDP supporters.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I think Trudeau may get hoisted by his own petards, as they say. He seems to be counting on Canadians’ satisfaction with CERB payments as a reason for calling an election. He may not have considered how many people are disgruntled with his arrogance though. O’Toole is not the Messiah, however, and I can’t see enough people getting behind Singh. We shall see, as Dr G likes to say.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think Trudeau may get hoisted by his own petards, as they say. He seems to be counting on Canadians’ satisfaction with CERB payments as a reason for calling an election. He may not have considered how many people are disgruntled with his arrogance though. O’Toole is not the Messiah, however, and I can’t see enough people getting behind Singh. We shall see, as Dr G likes to say.


Ive always said, the guy is a narcissistic jackass, and that will be his downfall. If O'Toole does overtake him, I dont think it'll be a smooth ride for him either, as Id be surprised if he hit majority territory. I bet we'll be back at the polls much sooner than we think. And if we do end up with a conservative government federally, that will be a disaster for Doug Ford here in Ontario, so that might be a silver lining for us here.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I'm surprised the NDP has stuck with Jagmeet Singh as long as they have. He seems to have little traction outside of hard core NDP supporters.


I’m not, this is the NDP after all Macfury.......just look at who is still there at the provincial level.....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> I’m not, this is the NDP after all Macfury.......just look at who is still there at the provincial level.....


Heh! I need to check from time to time to make sure she's still there! Talk about invisible!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Where the NDP vote can collapse heavily, is when there is the fear of a conservative government. Suddenly, many swing type NDP voters (like myself) become interested in strategic voting.

This could become a case of how strong is the fear of a conservative government compared to a hatred of trudeau’s arrogance. It’s hard to tell yet. Once the anger of Trudeau calling an election wears off, this could change.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Heh! I need to check from time to time to make sure she's still there! Talk about invisible!!


Hardly. She’s an excellent leader of the opposition. Very visible and very vocal holding the UCP’s feet to the fire. You don’t see it because you don’t live in Alberta. And frankly, because you choose not to.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps was referring to Andrea Horwath--we're both in Ontario.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Hardly. She’s an excellent leader of the opposition. Very visible and very vocal holding the UCP’s feet to the fire. You don’t see it because you don’t live in Alberta. And frankly, because you choose not to.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Well this is, the Alberta thread.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Though maybe rps was talking about Notley--I will leave it to him to say!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Hardly. She’s an excellent leader of the opposition. Very visible and very vocal holding the UCP’s feet to the fire. You don’t see it because you don’t live in Alberta. And frankly, because you choose not to.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Rps was referring to Andrea Horwath--we're both in Ontario.


You know this is the Alberta thread, right?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Of course... that's why you were talking about the federal election.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You know this is the Alberta thread, right?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Huh, I guess Alberta really isn’t part of Canada then? Did you know this Freddie?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

groovetube said:


> Huh, I guess Alberta really isn’t part of Canada then? Did you know this Freddie?


I did not. Talking federal politics in the Alberta thread is one thing, but talking Ontario politics is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Guys, just chill! It’s okay to have a difference of opinion....and also not go into attack mode, which is where this is going......


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Of course... that's why you were talking about the federal election.


Well as usual, captain “I want reasonable discussion” throws the match.

Every time. But it’s always somebody else. What you’ll notice, is that over the last oh, near decade it doesn’t matter who comes by to participate. There’s only one common denominator. Who’s fault will it be the next time? The game continues while everyone falls for it. And that’s why no one likes to participate.

nice going macfury.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Guys, just chill! It’s okay to have a difference of opinion....and also not go into attack mode, which is where this is going......


Better let Macfury know. LOL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, just ready to pummel the marshmallows in the room!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

you sure are!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Rps said:


> Guys, just chill! It’s okay to have a difference of opinion....and also not go into attack mode, which is where this is going......


RP you’re always welcome to post a comment in these threads, if your opinion is on the other side of mine I’m sure we can get along. I have plenty of conservative pals I play with and we haven’t hit each other the heads with our guitars yet.
Yet.  though there’s some pretty funny razzes in good fun happening. The ones in for fights and wind ups we laugh at. Like here


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, that'd be saweet...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Oh, that'd be saweet...


Kenney represents the people that voted for him. You can change the figurehead, but the problem is the philosophy of the people at the base. If that doesn’t evolve and mature, it’s just going to be more of the same.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kenney has represented Calgary & Edmonton because that's where the votes are. He has never represented the base, the rural voters. Which is precisely why the base, which does not need to evolve or mature, is spearheading giving him the shoe. And, not all the big city voters are happy with him, either.


Freddie_Biff said:


> Kenney represents the people that voted for him. You can change the figurehead, but the problem is the philosophy of the people at the base. If that doesn’t evolve and mature, it’s just going to be more of the same.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Kenney has represented Calgary & Edmonton because that's where the votes are. He has never represented the base, the rural voters. Which is precisely why the base, which does not need to evolve or mature, is spearheading giving him the shoe. And, not all the big city voters are happy with him, either.


Strangely enough, Kenney is in the unenviable position of being despised by people on both left and the right. That’s some talent!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Takes a special kind of idiot to piss off both sides of the political spectrum at the same time.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Strangely enough, Kenney is in the unenviable position of being despised by people on both left and the right. That’s some talent!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Strangely enough, Kenney is in the unenviable position of being despised by people on both left and the right. That’s some talent!


When the right splits the vote, it’s a good thing!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Takes a special kind of idiot to piss off both sides of the political spectrum at the same time.


But it took Notley to lose with a virtually united left vote, so there's something.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

And a United right, in… Alberta.

yer on to something macfury!


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Gotta reunite the reunited Right..and call it The All Hat Party. AHP! AHP! AHP!


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Kenney has represented Calgary & Edmonton because that's where the votes are. He has never represented the base, the rural voters. Which is precisely why the base, which does not need to evolve or mature, is spearheading giving him the shoe. And, not all the big city voters are happy with him, either.


Yessum my petit gonad rural voters do not need to evolve or mature because of their perfection. Hee Haw!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FUXL said:


> Yessum my petit gonad rural voters do not need to evolve or mature because of their perfection. Hee Haw!


Welcome back, FUXL!


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey looks like Herr Kenney is shuffling his cabinet this afternoon. Weeeeee.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Best summer ever! Weeeeeeee!!!


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep, ol' hairy butt wants to separate but needs Ottawa to clean up his mess....what else is new? Any new pipelines for sale hairy ath?









Ottawa offers military aid as Alberta battles brutal COVID-19 surge | Globalnews.ca


'As has been the case throughout the pandemic, the Government of Canada stands ready to support Canadians, wherever they live and whatever their need,' Bill Blair wrote.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Alberta has been paying more than its fair share to the Feds for decades. Time to get a little back! As a Laurentian elite, I support this!



FUXL said:


> Yep, ol' hairy butt wants to separate but needs Ottawa to clean up his mess....what else is new? Any new pipelines for sale hairy ath?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Ontario has double their gdp. Does that prove anything? What does that have to do with this topic?

Right! Nothing you troll. Alberta is in a tough place, and despite it being largely the total stupidity of their idiot premier, as an Ontarian and fellow Canadian I 100% support sending Alberta whatever the heck they need to help and save lives. End of.

It’s the idiot separatists that’s being made fun of.


----------



## FUXL (Nov 2, 2016)

You get on that separatist bandwagon billy-bob! Yee-Haw. Tie yi yippie yippie yi yi eh. There's coal in them there mountains. Yep went to park the camper at the provincial park only to find out Trudeau done shut it down.





__





'Run everywhere': Fledgling Maverick Party intends to up its game after poor results


CALGARY — The interim leader of the fledgling Maverick Party says it will be making some key changes after a disappointing result in last month’s federal…




nationalpost.com


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You OK with the Quebec separatists, FUXY? You seem to be fine with separatism among the Laurentian Elite.



FUXL said:


> You get on that separatist bandwagon billy-bob! Yee-Haw. Tie yi yippie yippie yi yi eh. There's coal in them there mountains. Yep went to park the camper at the provincial park only to find out Trudeau done shut it down.


----------



## Vader101 (Oct 3, 2021)

We have decided to close the political threads. These go against our new forum rules, which you can view below. The are usually detrimental to a non political forum. If anyone has any concerns with this, please send a private conversation to myself or @Peterweb









Forum Rules and Guidelines


The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...




www.ehmac.ca


----------

